
Show HN: clob, a blog platform for developers - joelennon
https://joelennon.com/announcing-clob
======
jjoe
There's room for an extensible blog platform like WordPress but with well
defined performance safeguards for plugins and themes. WP users never rate
plugins or themes based on performance because performance degradation due to
plugins or themes is rarely visible to the end user. So they're almost always
rated based on functionality.

So if you could somehow build performance-safe extensibility, you could emerge
as a solid alternative especially if you continue targeting developers (they
spread the word more effeciently.

Anyway, perhaps I'm biased w.r.t performance because I built Cachoid (for
WordPress, Drupal, Joomla, etc) but this could be a niche with interesting
growth.

~~~
joelennon
Thanks for the feedback. It will be challenging to offer both extensibility
and performance safeguards. One idea I had was to do some form of performance
evaluation of each theme/plugin and show a score or impact grade to the user
when they are enabling it. A bit like how Google Fonts shows you the impact of
the web fonts you've selected on page weight.

I know a few people who have had problems with speed with their Wordpress
sites, will tell them to check out Cachoid.

~~~
jjoe
Yes it's definitely a challenging undertaking, which is why no one has come up
with such platform.

 _> One idea I had was to do some form of performance evaluation of each
theme/plugin and show a score or impact grade to the user when they are
enabling it_

This would be good. You can also crowdsource part of that effort if it's time
intensive.

* > I know a few people who have had problems with speed with their Wordpress sites, will tell them to check out Cachoid. *

Feel free to pass on my email (joe@). Thanks so much!

------
joelennon
Developer of clob here. clob is built on Laravel 5.4. It's a very early
release but the goal is to build a blog platform that specifically targets
developers. If you have any questions, I'd be delighted to answer them here.

~~~
Jemaclus
What makes it "for developers"?

~~~
joelennon
Fair question given the current state of the project! Right now other than
support for GitHub Flavored Markdown and syntax highlighting not all that
much! I'm in the process of putting together a project website which has a
detailed roadmap for the coming months.

The goal is to have developer centric features like making it easy to embed
gists, jsbin and the likes. Also integration with GitHub/GitLab/Bitbucket to
showcase the repos you contribute to. Other features like an API, webhooks,
2FA, Oauth planned too.

Probably posted it prematurely but wanted to ship it and get some early
feedback.

